# Fedor vs Werdum in April



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*FEDOR VS. WERDUM TARGETED FOR APRIL CBS EVENT​*









> Before the dust settled on Saturday night’s Strikeforce: Evolution event, the questions came fast and furious at CEO Scott Coker, prompting him for the direction the promotion is headed... and he had plenty of answers.
> 
> Foremost on everyone’s mind is the return of Fedor Emelianenko. Coker confirmed plans for Fedor’s return on the promotion’s next CBS event, slated for sometime in mid-to-late April.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=10314&zoneid=3


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i cant wait to see hendo rip the organization up!

fedor and werdum is gonna be a ok fight, but we know whos gonna win anyways :confused05:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> i cant wait to see hendo rip the organization up!
> 
> fedor and werdum is gonna be a ok fight, but we know whos gonna win anyways :confused05:


I agree and think Werdum is a worst version of Nog, and we all saw what Fedor did to Nog (not that MMA math works) but based on the sytles Fedor will **** Werdum in my opinion.

Werdum's standup sucks, and all he's got is his ground game. While Fedor will dictate the standup and possible KO Werdum and even if Werdum gets it to the ground I don't see him controlling Fedor there, so overall I predict a beat down by Fedor!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> I agree and think Werdum is a worst version of Nog, and we all saw what Fedor did to Nog (not that MMA math works) but based on the sytles Fedor will **** Werdum in my opinion.
> 
> Werdum's standup sucks, and all he's got is his ground game. While Fedor will dictate the standup and possible KO Werdum and even if Werdum gets it to the ground I don't see him controlling Fedor there, so overall I predict a beat down by Fedor!


_
#2 Fedor get's another easy fight for his beautiful record _


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

wait who are they gonna invite overeem to fight if the top two contenders are already fighting each other?

and werdum stands zero chance, this fight is almost a waste of time


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This sounds like a pretty sweet card.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow what happened to Fedor vs Overeem? Either way I'm happy. Ridiculous how, because it's Fedor, this fight has all but happened already. How can Werdum win?

And WOW Gilbert vs Aoki?!


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

kay_o_ken said:


> ...werdum stands zero chance, this fight is almost a waste of time


Totally agree. Pointless fight, Werdum needs a miracle.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Werdum is stylistically the best possible match up for Fedor. A slow, not absurdly big BJJ guy. Fedor will just murder Werdum. This is as close to unwinnable for Werdum as you can get for a fight. 

Aoki-Melendez and Thompson-Kawajiri both make me happy. Those will be interesting fights. 

Hendo-Shields also makes me happy, not because it will be interesting but just because I will enjoy seeing Shields get ape smashed.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Drogo said:


> Hendo-Shields also makes me happy, not because it will be interesting but *just because I will enjoy seeing Shields get ape smashed.*


HAHAHA, my exact same sentiments. Hendo will completely destroy, and pillage Shields and I'm sure Frank Shamrock will be glad to see this unfold! Shields is too cocky and way to boring of a fighter for me to care about these days. Back in the day when he went for the finish he was entertaining to watch but his last couple of fights (except the Lawler) fight since he finished him were all boring ass leg humping events.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> HAHAHA, my exact same sentiments. Hendo will completely destroy, and pillage Shields and I'm sure Frank Shamrock will be glad to see this unfold! Shields is too cocky and way to boring of a fighter for me to care about these days. Back in the day when he went for the finish he was entertaining to watch but his last couple of fights (except the Lawler) fight since he finished him were all boring ass leg humping events.


Huh? He's finished his last 8/9 fights... Mayhem is impossible to sub, not really Shield's fault.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

lol @ Overeem ducking another drug test.. Dude will never fight in the US again. 

I like Aoki/Melendez and Kawaj/Thomson though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> lol @ Overeem ducking another drug test.. Dude will never fight in the US again.
> 
> I like Aoki/Melendez and Kawaj/Thomson though.


Yeah really, I know it's not his fault he's not fighting Fedor right away and he did say he's fine with fighting him in SF... but you can't help but wonder if he's waiting til Dream and SF co promote in Japan.


Can't WAIT till Aoki vs Melendez! That's a crazy fight... if Aoki wins the belt what happens then? Permanent SF fighter?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

number 1 HW in the world wasting another fight vs a barely ranked (and not ranked in some rankings) Werdum.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Game Plan*

So he goes through Werdum and then he take the title from Overeem and unifies it with his WAMMA title!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

No one else disappioted with the fedor vs werdum match ? i rly think werdum has no chance at fedor and that its a waste of a fight =[ id rather someone else but who ? overreen yes please(wont happen as he is roided up) barennt again yes please (again he is also roided up) arrgh


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I hope like hell Fedor is just filling out the rest of his contract with M1. I agree with the prevailing opinion, namely that Werdum has a roughly 1% chance to beat Fedor. Styles make fights, and Werdum matches up horribly with Fedor, I seriously think Rogers had a better chance to win, at least he could have landed a hail Mary punch and knocked him out, Werdum can't even do that.

Problem is there is really no one else to fight at HW outside the UFC since Overeem is hellbent on fighting in Japan.

Two more fights, then Fedor moves to the UFC, all is well.

Please....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Two more fights, then Fedor moves to the UFC, all is well.
> 
> Please....


_Has he only got 2 fights left in his SF contract _


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

alizio said:


> number 1 HW in the world wasting another fight vs a barely ranked (and not ranked in some rankings) Werdum.


They just don't see it do they dude? More padding from the MMA "God".

Werdum barely beat shitty ass Bigfoot, and was KTFO into next week by my boy Dos Santos just before that.

:sarcastic12: Fraudor continues this charade.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Yawn. Why do we have to see Fedor destroy Werdum? Hope he is just finishing out his M1/SF contract and gets over to the UFC.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys are ridiculous in this thread. Werdum destroyed Vera and Gonzaga, he's no joke. The only reason he's discredited is because Fedor is Fedor.


And what the hell is at UFC for Fedor? Valesquez? He hasn't beaten ANYONE. Mir? He's the same as Werdum stylistically and in record. Lesnar? The guy has had like four fights and he's out sick for at least a few more months. JDS isn't ready for Fedor yet and by the time he is, hell, he might be in SF.


Strikeforce has Rogers, Overeem, Werdum, Lashley, King Mo, is going to cross promote and set up Fedor vs Barnett, etc. Way better match-ups for him here, just like with Henderson.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets see. He just beat Rogers; Overeem is never going to fight Fedor, let alone in the US; Lashley and King Mo are both easy match ups for Fedor. Fedor has beaten far better wrestlers of the same size as both of them.

The UFC has the larger HW's that will pose a larger threat to Fedor. The UFC has Lesnar, Carwin, Cain, Mir, Nog, and JDS all who would give Fedor a better fight than anyone can in Strikeforce. Comparing Mir to Werdum is laughable. Not only the huge difference in size and physique, Mir is a better wrestler, and dare I say it a better grappler than Werdum.

Btw, who is Hendo going to fight besides Mousasi?


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Hendo can fight Shields, maybe Diaz, maybe Scott Smith, maybe Gegard...thats four pretty cool fights IMO?

Would you rather have him fight Bisping again?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Lets see. He just beat Rogers; Overeem is never going to fight Fedor, let alone in the US; Lashley and King Mo are both easy match ups for Fedor. Fedor has beaten far better wrestlers of the same size as both of them.
> 
> The UFC has the larger HW's that will pose a larger threat to Fedor. The UFC has Lesnar, Carwin, Cain, Mir, Nog, and JDS all who would give Fedor a better fight than anyone can in Strikeforce. Comparing Mir to Werdum is laughable. Not only the huge difference in size and physique, Mir is a better wrestler, and dare I say it a better grappler than Werdum.
> 
> Btw, who is Hendo going to fight besides Mousasi?


Wow you're narrow minded. Why is Overeem not going to fight Fedor? This is just ridiculous speculation.

And Rogers already gave Fedor a better fight than Nog, and Nog is the #2-3 guy in UFC. And how can you possibly justify that King Mo poses less threat than Valesquez? King Mo is 10x the wrestler and a much more technical striker. Carwin is very similiar to Rogers, except Carwin is shorter with less reach, and he strugged with Gonzaga (whereas Rogers walked through Arlovski).



As for Henderson, he's got a tremendous amount of matchups. Jacare, Misaki (who beat Henderson not long ago), King Mo, Manhoef, Mousasi, Randleman and Lindland, Babalu, Monson, Ricardo Arona (who beat Henderson), Shields, Mayhem... And there's a ton of talk of signing Hector Lombard and having him fight Henderson.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Blitzz said:


> Lets see. He just beat Rogers; Overeem is never going to fight Fedor, let alone in the US; Lashley and King Mo are both easy match ups for Fedor. Fedor has beaten far better wrestlers of the same size as both of them.
> 
> The UFC has the larger HW's that will pose a larger threat to Fedor. The UFC has Lesnar, Carwin, Cain, Mir, Nog, and JDS all who would give Fedor a better fight than anyone can in Strikeforce. Comparing Mir to Werdum is laughable. Not only the huge difference in size and physique, Mir is a better wrestler, and dare I say it a better grappler than Werdum.
> 
> Btw, who is Hendo going to fight besides Mousasi?


Mo is only a easy match up for Fedor because he's small. He'd crush Fedor if he was a natural Heavy.

khov: You are hilariously biased, it's humorous just looking at your idiotic posts. Comparing Lashley and a 205er to the entire UFC HW division. Get your hand out of Fedor's pants and get a grip on reality.

Carwin didn't struggle with Gonzaga, he got taken down, got up and KTFO him. And he's not like Rogers, for some reason you have it programmed in your head that Rogers is some top flight wrestler, I guess because he controlled your god in the cage. NO...ROGERS SUCKS. He has no wrestling background. His wrestling is not good. Get it through your skull ffs.

I don't know how anyone takes you seriously with all the stupid shit you say. Like Overeem being bigger threats than Lesnar and Mir. Maybe in your world between Fraudor's testicles.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Carwin didn't struggle with Gonzaga, he got taken down, got up and KTFO him. And he's not like Rogers, for some reason you have it programmed in your head that Rogers is some top flight wrestler, I guess because he controlled your god in the cage. NO...ROGERS SUCKS. He has no wrestling background. His wrestling is not good. Get it through your skull ffs.


Carwin got his nose shattered in that fight and was being dominated until the flash KO. And having no wrestling background does not = bad wrestling. GSP has no wrestling background.

And you said King Mo would beat Fedor if he was a natural HW. Well... Fedor is about as small as HWs come and they're both the same height, with Mo possibly having a larger frame. It's pretty conceivable that Mo would fight at 230lbs at HW. What is this size difference that makes Fedor beat Mo?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Carwin got his nose shattered in that fight and was being dominated until the flash KO. And having no wrestling background does not = bad wrestling. GSP has no wrestling background.


GSP has also been training wrestling since he was about 20 years old. He also is probably one of the best athletes in MMA. Brett Rogers...tire changer.

And..yeah you pretty much just say ridiculous things to suit your argument. Gabe hit Carwin with a big punch, took him down and had him there for a whopping 20 seconds before he got up. 20 seconds from the arguably the best top game for a HW in MMA. Real domination.

Rogers must have been obliterating Fraudor before the KO by that logic. Oh wait, there was none.

LMAO at your little weight observation. 

What did Mo weigh in last night, about 218? Yeah...he's a real huge guy alright. Fraudor has been a HW his whole career, and nothing less. 

I'm starting to think your are just trolling.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> What did Mo weigh in last night, about 218? Yeah...he's a real huge guy alright. Fraudor has been a HW his whole career, and nothing less.
> 
> I'm starting to think your are just trolling.




So 12lbs is a huge size difference to you? And that's how Fedor would beat King Mo... with 12 extra pounds?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fraudor weighed in at 234 against Rogers, and could probably weigh more. That's 16lbs. Thats an MMA weight class, and about 2 boxing weight classes, or a little more than an original 8 weight difference.

So yes. Thats how I'd think he'd win.

Much like GSP beat Penn.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Fraudor weighed in at 234 against Rogers, and could probably weigh more. That's 16lbs. Thats an MMA weight class, and about 2 boxing weight classes, or a little more than an original 8 weight difference.
> 
> So yes. Thats how I'd think he'd win.
> 
> Much like GSP beat Penn.



You saw no improvement in technique from GSP in the first fight, versus the second fight? GSP clearly outstruck Penn and Penn could not defend GSP's take-downs or GnP in the second fight. 


But with your argument, King Mo gaining 15-17lbs would make him instantly capable of defeating Fedor? Someone should definitely tell his agent that, it'd take probably two weeks to gain that and he'd immediately become the #1 HW in the world.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GSP was too big for BJ. Clearly. 

HW is not the optimal weight class for Muhammed. Clearly.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Fraudor weighed in at 234 against Rogers, and could probably weigh more. That's 16lbs. Thats an MMA weight class, and about 2 boxing weight classes, or a little more than an original 8 weight difference.
> 
> So yes. Thats how I'd think he'd win.
> 
> Much like GSP beat Penn.


He actually weighed in at 232 versus Rogers. And how could he "probably weigh more?" If anything, he could definitely weigh less...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> GSP was too big for BJ. Clearly.
> 
> HW is not the optimal weight class for Muhammed. Clearly.


Yeah, but Fedor isn't a natural HW. He's fought above his natural weight class his entire career. His frame is nearly identical to King Mo except that he's got less visible muscle and more visible fat.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

For what? He can't cut to 205. And yeah, math error, my bad. 14lbs then. And Fraudor has room to add more muscle to his frame if he desired. Just look at his body, you guys are acting like he's Kimbo Slice or Cain Valasquez.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> For what? He can't cut to 205. And yeah, math error, my bad. 14lbs then. And Fraudor has room to add more muscle to his frame if he desired. Just look at his body, you guys are acting like he's Kimbo Slice or Cain Valasquez.


Fedor couldn't cut to 205...?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, but Fedor isn't a natural HW. He's fought above his natural weight class his entire career. His frame is nearly identical to King Mo except that he's got less visible muscle and more visible fat.


That's rather baseless speculation. Mo is so chiseled he doesn't much muscle to put on, that's as big as he'll get without bulking up like Mir.. Fraudor has a ton of fat that he could instead convert to muscle and get bigger and stronger.



khoveraki said:


> Fedor couldn't cut to 205...?


Am a I missing something? What baseless argument will you use now to prove this?
This is even about the imaginary nonsense of frames and all that speculation. This is about a physical 14lb advantage. Mo isn't a HW. It's pretty clear cut. Who weights 218lb in a HW bout? That was ridiculous, I never want to see him do that again.

Oh, and do you think Fraudor could cut to 195? Because Mo did it at his highest level of wrestling.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Huh? He's finished his last 8/9 fights... Mayhem is impossible to sub, not really Shield's fault.


Actually you're right, I must have had a brain fart or must have been confusing his stats with another fighter...but his fight with Miller just left a bad taste in my mouth.

But I'll admit I was wrong about him not finishing his recent fights..that being said I still think Dan will man handle him.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> For what? He can't cut to 205. And yeah, math error, my bad. *14lbs then.* And Fraudor has room to add more muscle to his frame if he desired. Just look at his body, you guys are acting like he's Kimbo Slice or Cain Valasquez.


14 lbs is nothing at HW dude. Brock and Randy had 50+ lbs weight difference FFS. More recently Kongo and Mir 25 lbs.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I hate this match up...Unappealing and predictable.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Man this blows. I thought Fedor was gonna get Overeem next. Now they feed him to this fricken guy. Dont blink folks this wont last long.....what a joke. Strip that punkass overeem of his belt alreadt this is getting rediculous.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> 14 lbs is nothing at HW dude. Brock and Randy had 50+ lbs weight difference FFS. More recently Kongo and Mir 25 lbs.


:laugh:

Great example dude, who won both of those fights? :happy02:


And that weight is a big deal when you are a 205er. For that matter Rashad Evans and Brandon Vera should move back to HW...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> Man this blows. I thought Fedor was gonna get Overeem next. Now they feed him to this fricken guy. Dont blink folks this wont last long.....what a joke. Strip that punkass overeem of his belt alreadt this is getting rediculous.


Agreed! If he wants to stay in Japan and fight in K-1 that's great, but he needs to give up his SF title if he isn't planning on defending it anytime soon. He is putting the entire division on hold right now and it is ridiculous.


Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Great example dude, who won both of those fights? :happy02:


I actually think the Lesnar/Couture fight is a great example. Couture was doing very well in the clinch and stayed out of trouble on the ground. He just got caught. I don't think you can really judge what weight had to do in the Mir/Kongo fight as the fight was ended so quickly and the weight advantage really had no impact.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Great example dude, who won both of those fights? :happy02:
> 
> ...


Rashad is 5'10", he'd barely be a big MW. We're talking about how you're so naive that you admit that Fedor would crush Werdum so bad it's not even worth the time the match will take, and that Fedor would crush your favorite fighter King Mo - but making excuses about both fights. ie, Werdum is a can (which he isn't) and Lawal would lose because of 12 extra pounds (which doesn't make sense).

Your other favorite fighter, Mousasi, has said many times that Fedor is the #1 HW and fighter in the world. 






I don't get how you love Mousasi and hate Fedor. Fedor is a humble, talented HW who hasn't ever been bested by anyone his whole career. It'd be like loving JDS and hating Big Nog. You don't hate big Nog, do you know?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Agreed! If he wants to stay in Japan and fight in K-1 that's great, but he needs to give up his SF title if he isn't planning on defending it anytime soon. He is putting the entire division on hold right now and it is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> I actually think the Lesnar/Couture fight is a great example. Couture was doing very well in the clinch and stayed out of trouble on the ground. He just got caught. I don't think you can really judge what weight had to do in the Mir/Kongo fight as the fight was ended so quickly and the weight advantage really had no impact.


Try studying punch resistance and weight. There's a reason boxing has about 16 weight classes, and if you add in wrestling that's even more of an emphasis on weight.

I like Mousasi because he fights good competition all the time. Fraudor probably is the best, but I'm not going to assume he is when he hasn't faced a fighter like Lesnar or Mir. And hasn't faced anyone really good since the Nog fight.

And again, it's not the exact weight moreso the fact that Mo is not a Heavyweight at all. Even when he wrestled he was 195, even smaller than the LHW limit. That's like calling for Machida or Shogun to fight Fraudor. Silly really..


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

First round victory for Fedor is almost guaranteed. Werdum has nothing to offer offensively and relying solely on his BJJ skills will only make it look like Marquardt vs Maia or Werdum vs Dos Santos. I guess we can expect Mousasi on the card as well...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Try studying punch resistance and weight. There's a reason boxing has about 16 weight classes, and if you add in wrestling that's even more of an emphasis on weight.
> 
> I like Mousasi because he fights good competition all the time. Fraudor probably is the best, but I'm not going to assume he is when he hasn't faced a fighter like Lesnar or Mir. And hasn't faced anyone really good since the Nog fight.
> 
> And again, it's not the exact weight moreso the fact that Mo is not a Heavyweight at all. Even when he wrestled he was 195, even smaller than the LHW limit. That's like calling for Machida or Shogun to fight Fraudor. Silly really..





















You really think the difference is that profound?


And Shogun fought Mark Coleman when he was 245lbs and Mousasi fought Mark Hunt (I think he was over 250). Plus Fedor fights a ton of people 12lbs+ heavier than him. Arlovski was 245 and Sylvia was 280+, HMC is over 300lbs, Zulu was like 450+lbs, etc.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Jumping the Gun*

I think Fedor should take the title from Overeem before taking on Werdum!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> You really think the difference is that profound?
> 
> 
> And Shogun fought Mark Coleman when he was 245lbs and Mousasi fought Mark Hunt (I think he was over 250). Plus Fedor fights a ton of people 12lbs+ heavier than him. Arlovski was 245 and Sylvia was 280+, HMC is over 300lbs, Zulu was like 450+lbs, etc.


HMC and Zulu are complete cans. The question is not whether a small man can beat a big man, the question is whether a great small man can beat a great big man. Most of the time, the answer is no. Mousasi beating Hunt just shows how bad Hunt is and how great Mousasi is for moving up way out of his weight. Shogun fought Coleman and lost, which again shows why LHW shouldn't fight HWs.

The difference is profound enough, I don't know if I can spell it out anymore but a man who was wrestling at 195 a little over a year ago and who fights at 205, and even when he attempts to fight HW, he fights at a pitiful 218, this fighter shouldn't be fighting top 5 HWs at all.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> HMC and Zulu are complete cans. The question is not whether a small man can beat a big man, the question is whether a great small man can beat a great big man. Most of the time, the answer is no. Mousasi beating Hunt just shows how bad Hunt is and how great Mousasi is for moving up way out of his weight. Shogun fought Coleman and lost, which again shows why LHW shouldn't fight HWs.
> 
> The difference is profound enough, I don't know if I can spell it out anymore but a man who was wrestling at 195 a little over a year ago and who fights at 205, and even when he attempts to fight HW, he fights at a pitiful 218, this fighter shouldn't be fighting top 5 HWs at all.



Shogun was winning against Coleman and avenged the loss, the only reason he lost was a fluke (his elbow popped out).

And if you already admitted Fedor is the #1 HW I feel no reason to continue this discussion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> *Mo is only a easy match up for Fedor because he's small. He'd crush Fedor if he was a natural Heavy.*
> khov: You are hilariously biased, it's humorous just looking at your idiotic posts. Comparing Lashley and a 205er to the entire UFC HW division. Get your hand out of Fedor's pants and get a grip on reality.
> 
> Carwin didn't struggle with Gonzaga, he got taken down, got up and KTFO him. And he's not like Rogers, for some reason you have it programmed in your head that Rogers is some top flight wrestler, I guess because he controlled your god in the cage. NO...ROGERS SUCKS. He has no wrestling background. His wrestling is not good. Get it through your skull ffs.
> ...


Please give ONE example of one HW that crushed Fedor in his 30+ fights. YOU SAID CRUSH...please give one example. Just one.

Thank you


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Coleman injured him on a big takedown. Not really a fluke, the possibility of getting injured after being thrown on a mat isn't exactly zero.

And him being the number 1 HW doesn't have anything to do with what I was saying. I and many others were stating that this fight was stupid and really Fraudor should be fighting tougher guys like any of those guys who fight for the Fertita brothers in the entire top 2-6 outside of a 4th fight with Nog until you started your usual bullshit about how these guys outside the UFC are so great.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Where is my answer what HW has ever "CRUSHED" Fedor? You may neg rep me all day but please answer this question.

Thank you


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> ... until you started your usual bullshit about how these guys outside the UFC are so great.


Yeah, everyone outside the UFC sucks. You're such a troll, you dig yourself in a hole then try to insult your way out of it.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Copter answer me or just admit you spoke out of line


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Great example dude, who won both of those fights? :happy02:
> 
> ...


Kongo lost to Mir because of size? Great.. I could give you dozens of examples of HWs beating a heavier opponent. 

Anyway, you clearly missed the point. HW is from >205-265 lbs. 

Most of the time 2 HWs will have at least a 15 lbs weight difference at the weigh ins.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Anybody seen any odds on this?

I'm thinking it's gonna be in the area of Fedor -650ish...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Anybody seen any odds on this?
> 
> I'm thinking it's gonna be in the area of Fedor -650ish...


Yeah no joke, I'd bet the house on this fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm pulling for Fedor to win the fight in round 1, hardly break a sweat, and decide he wants to fight once a month for the rest of 2010.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I'm pulling for Fedor to win the fight in round 1, hardly break a sweat, and decide he wants to fight once a month for the rest of 2010.


Oh god, he could clear out every top HW fighter in the world with that schedule. That'd be epic. Then BAM, instant retirement.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, everyone outside the UFC sucks. You're such a troll, you dig yourself in a hole then try to insult your way out of it.


Hmmm lol, you pretty much owned everyone this entire thread +repped for my giggles.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> You guys are ridiculous in this thread. Werdum destroyed Vera and Gonzaga, he's no joke. The only reason he's discredited is because Fedor is Fedor.
> 
> 
> And what the hell is at UFC for Fedor? Valesquez? He hasn't beaten ANYONE. Mir? He's the same as Werdum stylistically and in record. Lesnar? The guy has had like four fights and he's out sick for at least a few more months. JDS isn't ready for Fedor yet and by the time he is, hell, he might be in SF.
> ...


I agree with you. I think Werdum is a good test to see where Fedors at. Hes got a better chance than Rogers did. IMO. Hes got an awesome ground game and he took some hard shots from Big Foot Silva and didnt wilt. At least he has some legit tools to give Fedor problems. But I wouldnt be silly enough to think he will win.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Agreed, since when is it a disgrace to lose to JDS, who is lightning quick as a striker and at that weight a one punch KO is not uncommon or a one punch fight changer.Werdum is a 10 when it comes to BJJ, lets see what Fedor can do with him and vice versa.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

> Pressed about heavyweight champion Alistair Overeem, the CEO said, “We’re probably gonna invite Alistair to fight on the CBS card,” dispelling initial plans for an earlier return.


Don't hold your breath, he hasn't attended any of your other parties, why would he accept this invite?

How the hell do you go and say you're "inviting" your heavyweight champ to fight? Not even a mention of a TITLE DEFENSE. They need to strip him and cut him if he keeps dodging drug tests... I mean fights in the US.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Bah, another fight that proves nothing, if Fedor wins, he was supposed to win, if he loses, he loses all the momentum he has built up in the US market, not to mention all the UFC fans that will burn pictures of him in effigy.

How long is Strikeforce going to screw around with Overeem before we actually get to see the number one ranked heavy in the world fight for a championship?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*#1 In the World for the Title*

That is why this fight should be for the Interim title!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jimdon said:


> Bah, another fight that proves nothing, if Fedor wins, he was supposed to win, if he loses, he loses all the momentum he has built up in the US market, not to mention all the UFC fans that will burn pictures of him in effigy.
> 
> How long is Strikeforce going to screw around with Overeem before we actually get to see the number one ranked heavy in the world fight for a championship?


It proves plenty. There are actually people out there, even on this forum, that believe that Fedor would struggle with UFC fighters.

Considering Werdum knocked Gonzaga out, Easily took out Vera, when Fedor puts him away, it'll, hopefully, at least quiet the ones who say Fedor can't compete with UFC competition, which is laughable anyways.

As for the fight itself, Werdum is a solid heavyweight, has very good BJJ, decent striking, etc. Should be interesting.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*UFC Competition*

Yeah, evidently two UFC heavyweight champions don't count as UFC competition!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, evidently two UFC heavyweight champions don't count as UFC competition!



I think Fedor's UFC HW champion hitlist is up to five now.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I think Fedor's UFC HW champion hitlist is up to five now.


It's up to five, yes, including beating two of them twice (Nog is still top 5 in the UFC HW division, by the way).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hitlist 5*

Coleman, Randleman, Arlovski, Sylvia and does Nogueira count?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Coleman, Randleman, Arlovski, Sylvia and does Nogueira count?


Yeah, that's the 5.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Easy win for Fedor. Cant even imagine a way in which Werdum takes this.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> Easy win for Fedor. Cant even imagine a way in which Werdum takes this.


Lesnar runs into the cage and hits Fedor with a chair while the referee is not looking?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, everyone outside the UFC sucks. You're such a troll, you dig yourself in a hole then try to insult your way out of it.


Yes, I clearly stated that. You're such a troll, you state bullshit opinions and try to put words in people's mouths to get out of it.


Actually, I think I was stating that there's no HW outside of the UFC in the top 5 outside of the Fraud himself, which is true.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, I clearly stated that. You're such a troll, you state bullshit opinions and try to put words in people's mouths to get out of it.
> 
> 
> Actually, I think I was stating that there's no HW outside of the UFC in the top 5 outside of the Fraud himself, which is true.


Copter, with all due respect when I asked you a simple question you declined to answer it. Your credibility is not very high right now. And its even lower now that you have called a fighter who for all intents and purposes is undefeated and highly respected by his peers a "Fraud". Sir, I ask that you please think before you type.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

the best part of about werdum is his claim to fame is beating Gonzaga (a fighter i like), who's claim to fame is beating CC.... all of whom arent even close to title contention in the UFC. Fighting the best indeed.

btw fedor is the best HW but he has never been the most well rounded MMArtist. He just happens to be the most well rounded in a division of one dimensional fighters (esp in his "glory" years). HWs are now really coming around and we are seeing more well rounded guys but still at the top are alot of wrestlers/BJJ with limited striking skills or strikers with limited ground skills.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Samborules said:


> Copter, with all due respect when I asked you a simple question you declined to answer it. Your credibility is not very high right now. And its even lower now that you have called a fighter who for all intents and purposes is undefeated and highly respected by his peers a "Fraud". Sir, I ask that you please think before you type.


What question? What fighters have crushed Fraudor? None, obviously, I didn't think you'd be so hung up on myself declining to answer a rhetorical question. :confused02:

Then again, Fleeoto was undefeated when I was telling everyone he'd be wrecked by Shogun...because Fleeoto looked amazing against SHIT strikers, Shogun was the first world class striker he faced and was exposed. Same I believe would happen if Fraudor fought Lesnar, maybe Carwin(gotta see more) and maybe Mir(gotta see more of him at 265, he looked amazing last fight)


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> the best part of about Werdum is his claim to fame is beating Gonzaga (a fighter i like), who's claim to fame is beating CC.... all of whom arent even close to title contention in the UFC. Fighting the best indeed.


Isn't beating Gonzaga, Carwin's greatest accomplishment? Didn't Werdum beat Vera too? Also he beat Aleksander Emilianenko, Alistair Overeem and lost a split decision to Kharitonov. His resume is not that bad....lets call spade a spade. His only "bad loss" is to JDS and by now alizio, you know my theory that if someone lands a good shot in MMA, especially at the higher weight classes it can change any fight dramatically. 

Other recent examples = Serra vs. GSP; Smith vs. Cung Le

I think JDS is the real deal but Werdum is no push over.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Samborules said:


> Isn't beating Gonzaga, Carwin's greatest accomplishment? Didn't Werdum beat Vera too? Also he beat Aleksander Emilianenko, Alistair Overeem and lost a split decision to Kharitonov. His resume is not that bad....lets call spade a spade. His only "bad loss" is to JDS and by now alizio, you know my theory that if someone lands a good shot in MMA, especially at the higher weight classes it can change any fight dramatically.
> 
> Other recent examples = Serra vs. GSP; Smith vs. Cung Le
> 
> I think JDS is the real deal but Werdum is no push over.


Im not calling Werdum a bad fighter at all. I think he's a GOOD fighter. Better than Overeem by a substantial margin IMO. But really, I think he's primed out already, I don't see him doing any different than he's already done and Fraudor is too good for him. Werdum beat Gonzaga and Carwin beat Gonzaga, but it's different when a prospect beats a good fighter and a prime fighter beat a good fighter. Carwin still has upside, things we haven't seen, the ability to improve rapidly and we haven't seen how he will react or how a lot of situations will play out for him.

However, if...lol since I've got Gary Goodridge on my mind now let's use him, if Gary Goodridge suddenly KTFO Werdum, we wouldn't be like "OMG IMPRESSIVE WIN FOR GOODRIDGE, I CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM NEXT TIME!" We'd be like "Wtf, Werdum sucks, he's finished".


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> What question? What fighters have crushed Fraudor? None, obviously, I didn't think you'd be so hung up on myself declining to answer a rhetorical question. :confused02:
> 
> Then again, Fleeoto was undefeated when I was telling everyone he'd be wrecked by Shogun...because Fleeoto looked amazing against SHIT strikers, Shogun was the first world class striker he faced and was exposed. Same I believe would happen if Fraudor fought Lesnar, maybe Carwin(gotta see more) and maybe Mir(gotta see more of him at 265, he looked amazing last fight)


OK, so firstly you have finally admitted that your post about Fedor getting crushed is silly. Now you claim that he in all of his 30+ fights has NEVER faced an elite striker? Really? You consider the 4-1 Brock an "elite striker"? 

Tim Sylvia had 17 KOs in 25 wins? Is that not more elite than Brock?

Arlovski had 11 KOs in 15 wins? Fairly elite?

Rogers had 9 KOs in 10 wins? Not bad right?

I'd say all are more elite strikers than your boy Lesnar or Mir. Carwin has not fought anyone...so please do not include him. Its OK to say that you want to see Fedor tested more, but to call him a fraud is just plain silly, sir.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Samborules said:


> *OK, so firstly you have finally admitted that your post about Fedor getting crushed is silly.* Now you claim that he in all of his 30+ fights has NEVER faced an elite striker? Really? You consider the 4-1 Brock an "elite striker"?
> 
> Tim Sylvia had 17 KOs in 25 wins? Is that not more elite than Brock?
> 
> ...


Yeah. :laugh: I like Mo though.

And no I wasn't saying those guys were better strikers than some of the guy's Fraudor's fought. That was just an example of how overall skills can look worse against a guy much better than you. Diego looked good, but when he fought BJ he was beaten into oblivion. Diego's wins over lesser competition, even good ones like Kenny and Guida didn't prepare him for the type of fighter that Penn is. And I don't think that Fraudor is prepared for the type of wrestler like Lesnar or Carwin is combined with strength and size. And Mir is a strong, large grappler with good striking, very well rounded and I think he'd give him trouble.

And I call him Fraudor because it amuses me and because he's overrated. I get especially annoyed when people call him the MMA God after KO a big thug like Rogers...whom sucks. I'd even rate Tim Sylvia over him.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Carwin...whom you think not a fraud...the combined record of his opponents to date = 46-44...not exactly awe inspiring. And Frank Mir lost to Brando Vera, so everyone is entitled to a "Bad Loss" ~ Yes?

I think Grim's record is equally impressive to that of Carwin. I think Brock would have a tough time with Fedor, in fact ask any HW they would have a tough time with Fedor.

King Mo may be a stud but its too early to tell for sure because he has not really fought a top flight guy yet. I'd like to see him fight Sokky and see what happens there. Kimbo looked dominant too until he faced some real competition.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Samborules said:


> Carwin...whom you think not a fraud...the combined record of his opponents to date = 46-44...not exactly awe inspiring. And Frank Mir lost to Brando Vera, *so everyone is entitled to a "Bad Loss" ~ Yes?*
> 
> *I think Grim's record is equally impressive to that of Carwin. I think Brock would have a tough time with Fedor, in fact ask any HW they would have a tough time with Fedor.*
> 
> King Mo may be a stud but its too early to tell for sure because he has not really fought a top flight guy yet. I'd like to see him fight Sokky and see what happens there. Kimbo looked dominant too until he faced some real competition.


Yes. 

Agreed on both, but Grim is also a much shittier fighter and has less room for growth IMO. Carwin has a solid wrestling background, huge hands, huge power(much more than Grim) and good strength. Rogers really just sucks IMO, nothing but a big thug tire changer that has a limited future in MMA.

As for, Mo, I'd wager he'll be a champion some day. He's a slam dunk prospect, even moreso than Dos Santos in my opinion. And I think Gegard is too far along to be considered a prospect, although at his age he certainly has room for growth, scary thought..


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes.
> 
> Agreed on both, but Grim is also a much shittier fighter and has less room for growth IMO. Carwin has a solid wrestling background, huge hands, huge power(much more than Grim) and good strength. Rogers really just sucks IMO, nothing but a big thug tire changer that has a limited future in MMA.
> 
> As for, Mo, I'd wager he'll be a champion some day. He's a slam dunk prospect, even moreso than Dos Santos in my opinion. And I think Gegard is too far along to be considered a prospect, although at his age he certainly has room for growth, scary thought..


You could be right...not sure about Grim, other than the power is there...same for Carwin..they should fight each other! LOL

I agree, I think Mo is a can't miss prospect, would love to see him face Gegard, who I think can develop more power as he gets older/stronger. Actually Mo vs. Hendo would be great too!


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah. :laugh: I like Mo though.
> 
> And no I wasn't saying those guys were better strikers than some of the guy's Fraudor's fought. That was just an example of how overall skills can look worse against a guy much better than you. Diego looked good, but when he fought BJ he was beaten into oblivion. Diego's wins over lesser competition, even good ones like Kenny and Guida didn't prepare him for the type of fighter that Penn is. And I don't think that Fraudor is prepared for the type of wrestler like Lesnar or Carwin is combined with strength and size. And Mir is a strong, large grappler with good striking, very well rounded and I think he'd give him trouble.
> 
> And I call him Fraudor because it amuses me and because he's overrated. I get especially annoyed when people call him the MMA God after KO a big thug like Rogers...whom sucks. *I'd even rate Tim Sylvia over him*.


Tim Sylvia over who? Rogers? Obviously. Fedor? How can you rate him higher than the man who destroyed him in less then 30 seconds?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

King JLB said:


> Tim Sylvia over who? Rogers? Obviously. Fedor? How can you rate him higher than the man who destroyed him in less then 30 seconds?


The former. Although Sylvia has a glass chin.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I couldn't see Sylvia beating Rogers on any level.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sylvia VS Rogers*

Yeah unless Sylvia got a lucky shot in!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

People always forget that when Sylvia is on and in shape he is one of the better heavyweights in the world. When the dude actually trains for his fights he can give just about anyone fits. The main problem with Sylvia is that you never know who your going to get. Is it gonna be the former UFC champion that used to wreck some very good fighters, or is it gonna be the fatass that gets knocked out in eight seconds by a man making his pro mma debut?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> People always forget that when Sylvia is on and in shape he is one of the better heavyweights in the world. When the dude actually trains for his fights he can give just about anyone fits. The main problem with Sylvia is that you never know who your going to get. Is it gonna be the former UFC champion that used to wreck some very good fighters, or is it gonna be the fatass that gets knocked out in eight seconds *by a man making his pro mma debut?*


what?! Mercer fought in EliteXC before the Sylvia fight.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

it makes me sad that strikeforce hasn't stripped overeem of his title, or let fedor have a shot at him


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> it makes me sad that strikeforce hasn't stripped overeem of his title, *or let fedor have a shot at him*


The only reason Fedor hasn't fought Overeem yet is because Overeem won't come back to the US, he is staying in Japan fighting in K-1.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

What the ****?! Fedor/Overeem needs to happen NOW. Its bullshit putting Werdum in front of him... give the people what they want!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Love that Kinks song. Anyway, just want to see Fedor take the Strikeforce guys down one after another with relative ease and get the need to challenge himself M1 co-promoting or no M1.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Good card, werdum vs fedor? Kinda not a fight I would have chosen fedor to have, but ill watch. IMO werdum is still within the top 10 HWs, I'd say he easily beats out kongo and gonzaga on that list.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The only reason Fedor hasn't fought Overeem yet is because Overeem won't come back to the US, he is staying in Japan fighting in K-1.


i know, this is why i said they should strip him of his title, he needs to start fighting in the us or give up his title


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Third Option*

Or like I have been saying they should've created an Interim Heavyweight title long ago!


----------

